# Questions About Raising Dairy Goats...



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:

1) What vaccines will the kids need?
2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe? 
5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
6) How often should you worm your does?
7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.

That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I'm new to Nigerian Dwarf raising also. But let me share what I've learned. I did not bottle raise, and my two girls are still very friendly. We spent lots of time with them by making bi-weekly trips to the breeder. We brought them home at 8 weeks. My girls are almost 5 months old and they get free choice hay, and grazing. I also give them about 1/2 cup of goat pellets twice a day. I chose not to disbud them, but we did not plan on showing them anyway. I am using a herbal formula from Fir Meadow for worming, and Kop Sel for extra copper and selenium. The only advice I wish someone had given me before bringing them home.......the tattoo ink comes off their ears......I had green streaks on my face for hours before someone finally told me.    OH - one more thing. They love to eat poison ivy - and then come over and rub their little head on your leg. Keep the calamine lotion handy.


----------



## freemotion

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:
> 
> 1) What vaccines will the kids need?
> 2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
> 3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
> 4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
> 5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
> 6) How often should you worm your does?
> 7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
> 
> That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!


That is a lot of questions!   The answer to all of them is "It depends....."  No straight forward answers to any of them

A great site with lots of info is www.fiascofarm.com.  And of course, this forum.  

1.  I give cd&t, get it at TSC for about $6 a bottle of ten doses, and also get the syringes/needles there.  If you want milk goats, you'll be breeding them each year and you'll need to know how to give shots or go bankrupt with the vet.

2.  Dunno, I have full size dairy goats.  One mediocre dairy goat can give you 4-5 gallons a week, peaking at a gallon or more a day for a short time.  We use up the 2 gallons a day we are getting from our four gals.  We love cheese and I make it all summer and fall and freeze it.  I also freeze milk for the dry period.

3.  Nope, just spend lots of time with them.

4.  Same as a big goat only less. 

5.  Go to www.realmilk.com and www.westonaprice.org to find out why it is FAR better to drink your milk raw and how your family will benefit in many ways by having access to real milk.  I got goats specifically to get real milk from pastured animals.  It has done wonders for our health and we LOVE it!

6.  Worm as needed, not by a schedule.  Resistance is a huge and deadly problem, so you'll need to learn how to determine when they needed.  It may be a bit nerve-wracking at first, but it gets easier as you gain experience.  Find out what your local vets charge to put poo under a microscope, or learn to do it yourself.  I do.

7.  I make sure the kids are well-started on the bottle and have their cd&t shots.  I charge extra to bring them to weaning and band the boys.  I spend some time with them and make sure they are very used to people and snuggly (a tough job but somebody has to do it) and are in good health.  I don't deworm them unless they need it.

Keep in mind that it is more challenging to milk a short goat with small teats....see if you can get some milking experience in on different goats before making your decision.  Especially if you have big mitts like I do.


----------



## manybirds

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:
> 
> 1) What vaccines will the kids need?
> 2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
> 3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
> 4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
> 5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
> 6) How often should you worm your does?
> 7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
> 
> That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!


ALWAY'S disbud (others may tell u different but this is my outlook. our first we left with horns and there has been extreme damage to fencing and he's picked up and thrown the babies on his horns and attacks the other goats. i have also nearly got my nose broke and nearly been gutted when the goat didn't mean to do it. he's not even particulry mean he's just a horned goat. this winter when bugs r down his horns r being filed and banded. all our goats since get disbudded) a standerd dairy goat will give an average of 1 gallons a day 2 if they r a good saanen. i think ND's give 1 or 2 quarts (so cute). when u get a pen make sure it at least 4 foot high and has no holes to large (goats can fit through suprisingly small holes). in the summer my 1 wether gets no grain in the winter 1 cup a day. my dairy doe gets......o i don't know exactly how much it is maybe 3-4 cups twice a day when she's in milk. the rest r not old enough to breed and get about 1 cup a day. always keep hay in there. goats NEED copper and selenium. just get a goat mineral block (not a goat/sheep mineral block because those don't have the copper in them). we worm once every 3 months with either ivermeck or safeguard (made for horses we just put it down to 100-150 ibs). Enjoy them!!!


----------



## vegaburm

I am in my first year with ND's and their kids. We are having great fun with them!

1) What vaccines will the kids need?
If you vaccinate, just CD&T. Cheap and available at Tractor supply. Kids usually get 3 shots. Easy to do.

2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
We are a family of 6, usually going through about 4-5 gallons of milk a week. My 2 girls are only being milked once a day right now, their kids are still getting the milk during the day. We get around a quart a day in that one milking. I would expect to at least double that when I go to twice a day milking. So I should get about 3 1/2 gallons of milk a week. We are planning to keep a doe from this bunch to have three, that way as we cycle through we'll have less periods without enough milk, and maybe some excess sometimes for cheesemaking. I might even consider a fourth next year. But then I DO have 4 children. 

3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
We didn't. Our first bunch is crazy friendly. try to climb in your lap whenever you sit down. I don't think we paid as much attention to the second bunch as it was 100+ degrees every day the first two weeks after they were born. We need to work on them some more. the doe is coming along, but the buckling is pretty skittish. So I would say, no, you don' have to, but you do have to make the effort to spend time with them daily.

4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
Hay and grain. hay free choice here with 1 cup of grain a day when dry and considerably more when milking.

5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
We don't but that is a personal choice. You should read up on it and make an informed decision. Being able to drink it raw was a big factor in us getting our goats. Umm, tuberculosis....exceedingly rare in goats, almost unheard of, but transmission of TB was one of the biggest reasons for pastuerizing cow's milk. John's disease I think? Also very rare in goats, more common in cows. It can be tested for. Someone else can pipe in about these.

6) How often should you worm your does?
We use Molly's herbal wormer weekly. I prefer herbal methods to chemical, and herbals do not create resistant strains like chemicals do.

7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
Again, wormer weekly, CDT vacc, disbudding when they are around a week old, and banding (altering) those sold as wethers. Hoof trimming once a month.

Goats are really fun! Good luck!


----------



## kstaven

freemotion said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:
> 
> 1) What vaccines will the kids need?
> 2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
> 3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
> 4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
> 5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
> 6) How often should you worm your does?
> 7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
> 
> That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of questions!   The answer to all of them is "It depends....."  No straight forward answers to any of them
> 
> A great site with lots of info is www.fiascofarm.com.  And of course, this forum.
> 
> 1.  I give cd&t, get it at TSC for about $6 a bottle of ten doses, and also get the syringes/needles there.  If you want milk goats, you'll be breeding them each year and you'll need to know how to give shots or go bankrupt with the vet.
> 
> 2.  Dunno, I have full size dairy goats.  One mediocre dairy goat can give you 4-5 gallons a week, peaking at a gallon or more a day for a short time.  We use up the 2 gallons a day we are getting from our four gals.  We love cheese and I make it all summer and fall and freeze it.  I also freeze milk for the dry period.
> 
> 3.  Nope, just spend lots of time with them.
> 
> 4.  Same as a big goat only less.
> 
> 5.  Go to www.realmilk.com and www.westonaprice.org to find out why it is FAR better to drink your milk raw and how your family will benefit in many ways by having access to real milk.  I got goats specifically to get real milk from pastured animals.  It has done wonders for our health and we LOVE it!
> 
> 6.  Worm as needed, not by a schedule.  Resistance is a huge and deadly problem, so you'll need to learn how to determine when they needed.  It may be a bit nerve-wracking at first, but it gets easier as you gain experience.  Find out what your local vets charge to put poo under a microscope, or learn to do it yourself.  I do.
> 
> 7.  I make sure the kids are well-started on the bottle and have their cd&t shots.  I charge extra to bring them to weaning and band the boys.  I spend some time with them and make sure they are very used to people and snuggly (a tough job but somebody has to do it) and are in good health.  I don't deworm them unless they need it.
> 
> Keep in mind that it is more challenging to milk a short goat with small teats....see if you can get some milking experience in on different goats before making your decision.  Especially if you have big mitts like I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitransplant

I am new to goats and thinking about getting a couple for pets and milk. I can't drink cows milk, tears up my stomach.  I am thinking about either Nubian or Nigerian Dwarfs but don't know where to get them. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting some unregistered goats for pets here in Southwest Missouri.  Would appreciate any help you can give.     THANKS,   Deb


----------



## craftymama86

manybirds said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:
> 
> 1) What vaccines will the kids need?
> 2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
> 3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
> 4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
> 5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
> 6) How often should you worm your does?
> 7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
> 
> That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!
> 
> 
> 
> ALWAY'S disbud (others may tell u different but this is my outlook. our first we left with horns and there has been extreme damage to fencing and he's picked up and thrown the babies on his horns and attacks the other goats. i have also nearly got my nose broke and nearly been gutted when the goat didn't mean to do it. he's not even particulry mean he's just a horned goat. this winter when bugs r down his horns r being filed and banded. all our goats since get disbudded) a standerd dairy goat will give an average of 1 gallons a day 2 if they r a good saanen. i think ND's give 1 or 2 quarts (so cute). when u get a pen make sure it at least 4 foot high and has no holes to large (goats can fit through suprisingly small holes). in the summer my 1 wether gets no grain in the winter 1 cup a day. my dairy doe gets......o i don't know exactly how much it is maybe 3-4 cups twice a day when she's in milk. the rest r not old enough to breed and get about 1 cup a day. always keep hay in there. goats NEED copper and selenium. just get a goat mineral block (not a goat/sheep mineral block because those don't have the copper in them). we worm once every 3 months with either ivermeck or safeguard (made for horses we just put it down to 100-150 ibs). Enjoy them!!!
Click to expand...

WOW! We NEVER had a problem with our Pygmy buck. He had his horns. He would head butt during feeding time, sometimes, but nothing dangerous. Maybe you need a new buck?...


----------



## nluoma

I'm planning to get some goats. I'm thinking, based on all I've read here and elsewhere, to get Nigerian Dwarf goats. My question is, how do I determine if I'm buying a decent, healthy goat? I've had cats, dogs, horses, and even rats and know enough about them to know what I'm looking for. Do I need to get goats with papers? Or can I just shop Craigslist and find a few does?


----------



## elevan

nluoma said:
			
		

> I'm planning to get some goats. I'm thinking, based on all I've read here and elsewhere, to get Nigerian Dwarf goats. My question is, how do I determine if I'm buying a decent, healthy goat? I've had cats, dogs, horses, and even rats and know enough about them to know what I'm looking for. Do I need to get goats with papers? Or can I just shop Craigslist and find a few does?


You don't necessarily need papers to get a good goat.

Look at a goat's (some basics to start with)...
Coat - Is is nice, smooth and shiny without any scruffiness?
Tail - Does the tip of the tail form a < (fish tail)?  That's a sign of mineral deficiency.
Udder - Does the goat have a nice udder with proper structure and easy to milk teats?  (Look at dam or granddam too if you can)


When you take the goat home follow some basic quarantine procedures:
*Quarantine Drench  to help avoid introducing drug resistant worms
--isolate animals to barn, dry lot or a sacrifice pasture not used for other goats
--use more than one dewormer class, one of which should be cydectin and the other
    probably levamisole (Prohibit)
--manure sample worm egg counts should be negative prior to turnout with other animals
   do sample 2-3 weeks after deworming
--release from quarantine onto YOUR INFECTED pastures
    you want the animal to pick up your non selected worms


----------



## meme

I have found that if you bottle feed the babies they are a lot more attached to you as adults! Its also a good idea to bottle feed the babies pasturized milk, wich is treated at 165 degrees to prevent  mycoplasma and other diseases . In my experience when I downsize, and sell some of my babies people like it when the babies are more attached to humans, and know that they do not have any desieses from their mother.  We have Nubians, and one Alpine doe. My favorite milk is from Nubians, because it is so rich and creamy. I have heard Nigerian dwark goat milk is really good as well! I hope this helped!  Hsve fun with your Nigies!


----------



## SkyWarrior

Hiya Sunny!  Nice to see you on board!



Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:


> So I was thinking about raising goats for their milk. I really like the Nigerian Dwarf Breed because of their size and I hear they produce a lot of milk compared to their size. My questions include:
> 
> 1) What vaccines will the kids need?
> 
> Goats usually need their CDT (Clostrium C&D and Tetanus) annually as adults.  Twice when they're kids.  Very cheap and easy to do.
> 
> 2) How many Nigerian Dwarfs for a family of four? We go through about 3 gallons of milk a week, and it would also be nice to have a little left over milk for making yogurt, ice cream ect.
> 
> Ask someone else.  I have big goats.  My guess is 1 quart per goat per day.  Give or take.
> 
> 3) Do you have to bottle feed the kids in order for them to be friendly?
> 
> Nope.  Just spend time with them.
> 
> 4) What is the diet of a Nigerian Dwarf Doe?
> 
> Same as regular goats.  Hay, forage, some grain when in milk.
> 
> 5) Should you pasterize the milk that you eat? Is there anything that could be transmitted from goat to human through the milk?
> 
> I pasteurize.  Not everyone here does.  If you do not, you have to keep your milking parlor spotless, clean up the udders, and generally be paranoid about being clean to avoid contamination by E. coli and other nasties. (You need to keep clean anyway). Yes, there are some diseases which can be passed through the milk.  Tuberculosis, though rare, can occur.  CL has been known to pass from raw milk, but very rare.
> 
> 6) How often should you worm your does?
> 
> When they look like they need them.  Not a strict schedule.
> 
> 7) What do you need to do to the kids before selling? Like do you have to worm them ect.
> 
> I will sometimes vaccinate and worm them.  Depending on age and condition.
> 
> That's all my questions for now, I am sure I may have more later though!


----------



## Jeremy W

We are going tomorrow to get a yearling Nubian Alpine cross how much milk can I expect to get ?


----------



## TAH

It depends on what lines she comes from. Alpines normally give around a gallon a day and Nubian's are the same. Ask how much the mom milks and that should give you a pretty good idea. Congrats on your soon to be goat.


----------



## Jeremy W

Thanks for the help hope to get plenty of milk for cheese and soap making and anything else I can make


----------



## Latestarter

Make sure the goat you're buying is "in milk"... If she isn't, then you'll be waiting a long time before you'll be making any cheese or anything else... The doe has to have a kid before she'll be making any milk and breeding for those breeds is ~ Aug-Dec, for kids born Jan-June-ish


----------



## Jeremy W

I noticed you said breeding for is aug-dec is that the only time they will breed or can they breed all year?


----------



## Latestarter

The breed you're talking about is normally a fall breeder. Some other breeds like the Nigerian Dwarf can breed year round.


----------



## Ponker

nluoma said:


> My question is, how do I determine if I'm buying a decent, healthy goat?



Insist on getting a copy of testing results. It is a good way to see that tests are being done, which tests are getting done, and any positive results. CL can be carried by a healthy looking goat. It is of paramount importance to have a healthy animal for food products and for the animal's happiness. it is heartbreaking to discover sickness after you and your family are attached and perhaps have to cull several of your animals because of it. NEVER take someone's word for health. (Unless you know them very well, personally and for a length of time.) 

A good breeder will be happy to share and discuss the results. A good breeder is always interested to know that their animal is heading toward a good home that takes disease control seriously. 

And it's great peace of mind when your animal falls ill... you needn't wonder if it has a disease that you've tested for. (In most cases. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule but I'm speaking in generalities.)


----------



## Green Acres Farm

we worm once every 3 months with either ivermeck or safeguard (made for horses we just put it down to 100-150 ibs). [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Goats have a higher metabolism than horses and need a much higher dose per pound than horses do. I've never used horse dewormers on my goats, but that is what I have heard.


----------



## Sandy christen

That's what I think I have 3 bucks and they all have there horns gives  them there character  so I would have to disagree ....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I don't need "character" in my bucks - I need safe animals that don't tear up fences, injure themselves, each other, ME (or anybody else)!


----------



## Sandy christen

Well I'm sorry but I guess it depends on the goat mine are fine with them yourself might not be to each there own have a good day


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Southern by choice

Sandy christen said:


> Well I'm sorry but I guess it depends on the goat mine are fine with them yourself might not be to each there own have a good day



Sandy, @frustratedearthmother  is not being rude. This is a great group here and many of us have YEARS of experience. FEM has many years. Your bucks may be ok now.... but you haven't experienced fall rut, 2-3 year old bucks, or bucks that are 200-300 lbs. As you know I love bucks and raise them to have manners but even so horns really are dangerous. Years ago we ONLY had horned or naturally polled goats until we started having issues. Our Lamancha doe Millie decided to start sharpening her horns... they were like daggers... then she started using them... on the LGD's and goats. Never us BUT no matter she was dangerous. We did remove them and saved them. WE show them to all our clients that don't understand why we disbud. Once they see them they say Ohhhhhhhhhhh, wow. Millie became a danger to us just by having them. A goat can suddenly jump back push nother goat etc. There gOES AN EYE... OR IF Standing and they jump back your femoral artery. 

Horns do destroy buildings, fencing etc. We have had goats HUNG UP in trees, one goats collar got caught on another's horns and was strangling. 

I have always been a pro-horn advocate but the more years I have goats the more I personally realized the danger and risk. Now all our goats (dairy) are disbudded or naturally polled.

Experience is valuable.  Everyone should make the decision that suits them, but don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Sometimes people learn things best by experience, as in my case. I do try to spare people like many others on the forum. WE all care about goats and about the people who keep them.


----------



## ldawntaylor

I have to agree with frustratedearthmother and Southern by choice.  Horns are a danger.  I happen to have three young bucks and two young does who have horns.  The bucklings are going to auction this fall.  The doelings I have to make some decisions about.  If the doelings are allowed to keep their horns I know I will have to be VERY vigilant.

More often than not the harm/damage is not from intent.  But, from just behaving like goats.  

I personally have had too many near misses to want horns on my goats.  Nearly lost an eye, a near miss to my leg - behind the knee, and recently a near miss to my stomach.  I had a scratch for several days as a result.  And yes, I was being careful around those goats at the time.  I've also had a kid killed by a horned doe.

Another aspect to consider.  When a horned goat damages a horn it is very traumatic for the goat.  So, I believe it is best to get that trauma over with early in life.  I did not have the resources to follow that belief this winter and spring and now I am regretting that fact.


----------



## TAH

I love the look of the horns but I have learned with our mini Nubian. He thinks he can do anything with those horns poking the other goats, putting his horns in our other goats collars. We came home one day to find him thrashing him self in the fence my dad thinks that he would have fought him self to death. All of our milkers and buck are dehorned besides the mini . I have heard that Meat goats such as the Kiko are pretty safe with there horns is this true?


----------



## Southern by choice

TAH said:


> I love the look of the horns but I have learned with our mini Nubian. He thinks he can do anything with those horns poking the other goats, putting his horns in our other goats collars. We came home one day to find him thrashing him self in the fence my dad thinks that he would have fought him self to death. All of our milkers and buck are dehorned besides the mini . I have heard that Meat goats such as the Kiko are pretty safe with there horns is this true?



Their horns grow differently... they spiral out and to the sides (males mostly) we do leave theirs on. BUT they do get hung up sometimes and if one decides a fence looks good it will shred it in a minute. It is hard to deal with a 200-300 pound animal caught in something... they are stressed and heaavy. NO dairy goat will have horns ever on my farm again. 

Our Nigerian doe took her head and flung it at one of our geese and tore her throat open. 
I think horns are pretty but like @OneFineAcre  said ... I evolved in my thinking... and I did sadly it was through far too many bad things happening. None of the goats have ever been mean to us with them just too many issues. 

I have a picture of Millie's "spears" on here on one of my articles.... which BTW i need to update.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Their horns grow differently... they spiral out and to the sides (males mostly) we do leave theirs on. BUT they do get hung up sometimes and if one decides a fence looks good it will shred it in a minute. It is hard to deal with a 200-300 pound animal caught in something... they are stressed and heaavy. NO dairy goat will have horns ever on my farm again.
> 
> Our Nigerian doe took her head and flung it at one of our geese and tore her throat open.
> I think horns are pretty but like @OneFineAcre  said ... I evolved in my thinking... and I did sadly it was through far too many bad things happening. None of the goats have ever been mean to us with them just too many issues.
> 
> I have a picture of Millie's "spears" on here on one of my articles.... which BTW i need to update.


We learn
We grow
We have certainly had to evolve our thinking since we moved
For us it's been worms
Actually miss our dry lot


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - my first goats had horns.

I learned a few lessons the hard way.  First one was when I found a pregnant doe hanging in a hay net one morning...dead as could be.  She had hung up her horns in the net and in her thrashing had wrapped it around her neck and strangled. Learned two lessons that day.   Horns are dangerous and hay nets are even more so!  That was a couple decades ago, but it is still ingrained in my memory.  Hard to get that picture out of your head. 

My first pygmy buck had a huge, majestic set of horns.  Yep - they gave him character and gave me a dislocated knee cap.   That was his first strike.  The second one occurred when he rammed a pregnant doe and she aborted triplets.  He didn't get a third strike...he got a bullet that day.  Yep...we learn.

There were other instances in the year or so before I got totally away from horned goats.  The fences they destroyed - partly because I had cruddy fences back then and I underestimated the power that even a short-legged goat has.

There is no other goat related chore that I HATE more than disbudding.  I dread it each and every time - but I do it because *I* think it is necessary.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> We learn
> We grow
> We have certainly had to evolve our thinking since we moved
> For us it's been worms
> Actually miss our dry lot



I do enjoy my dry lot for that very reason...no worms.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> I do enjoy my dry lot for that very reason...no worms.



What's this thing called "dry"?


----------



## babsbag

frustratedearthmother said:


> What's this thing called "dry"?



Not sure what it is for @OneFineAcre but for me it is simply living in CA


----------



## lkmartin1230

I have been raising ND and Nubians for 7 years, almost 8. If you want you are welcome to message me!


----------

